# Sidewall delamination - your thoughts?



## deefordog

I've posted this discussion on Caravan Talk and Swift Talk to get some initial thoughts but would welcome comments from anyone on MH Facts who has knowledge or experience of sidewall delamination.

Whilst washing the MH, I noticed that there's a 1sqm of aluminium side wall on the off side that creaks badly when you push against it. The exact area is shown in the second photo. I've notified the supplying dealer (non Swift) who we bought it off in January this year as we have a 9 month warranty which runs out in mid October 2014. The dealer has asked if there's any bulging or bowing of the outer skin and, whilst we haven't replied to him yet, yes there is bulging. I'm guessing this indicates that the ally skin has somehow come unstuck? There's no visual signs of damp inside either.

Also of concern is that I've just identified the same problem in exactly the same place on the near side!!

So what are our options?

1) Get it sorted by the dealer but what would this entail and what sort of time period to do the works? Edit - dealer says they will take a look at a time to suit us, even if it's in a few months time. They've said not to worry too much!

2) Leave it but if we part-ex the MH in years to come through our current dealer, they'll be aware of it.

3) Leave it and hope it doesn't get worse.

Are we worrying about something trivial or, in your experience, is it something that needs sorting sooner rather than later? Could really do without the hassle at the moment tbh.

Thanks guys and hope the Photobucket links work.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

The links worked fine, but you appear to have either deleted or moved the photographs within Photobucket.

Once you have linked the photos to a forum, you have to leave them there for the forums to access them, otherwise all we see is what we see above.

EDIT & PS = All seems fine now....


----------



## aldra

I'm confused

You have something not right

The dealer says he will sort it at a time convenient to you

What's not to like??

Get it sorted and finished

Aldra


----------



## Nethernut

Agree with Aldra, you have a problem, your dealer is offering to look at it - that would be my first line of action. When they have looked at it and given their opinion then you can decide what to do.  You have a warranty - use it!


----------



## aldra

I'm confused

You have something not right

The dealer says he will sort it at a time convenient to you

What's not to like??

Get it sorted and finished

Aldra


----------



## deefordog

Carl_n_Flo said:


> The links worked fine, but you appear to have either deleted or moved the photographs within Photobucket.
> 
> Once you have linked the photos to a forum, you have to leave them there for the forums to access them, otherwise all we see is what we see above.


Do you actually see the two photos or just the links? I see the photos but I'm guessing you don't?

I've put the two photos back in their original folder and source so should be ok now.


----------



## PF13

I can see both photos.


----------



## kimbo4x4

Whats inside the motor home at theses two places ? Has inner wall been "compromised"

Speak to Swift - they may have had the problem before and have identified a "fix" - then get it repaired to manufacturers spec. under dealers warranty.


----------



## cabby

I am confused as well, but not twice like some on here. :wink: :wink: 
get it to the dealer NOW to have a look, see what they say and take it from there to arrange when they can have it back to sort it, as it may have to go back to Swift. But your warranty is through the dealer.

cabby


----------



## deefordog

Have spoken to the dealer and, as we have notified them before the warranty's up, have kindly offered to have a look at the problem AND carry out any remedial work at a time to suit us, be it November, December or January.

Fuller Leisure to our rescue again :wink:


----------

